# My little model!



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

Loki had a photoshoot today with a professional photographer. She got a commission from a publisher who makes calendars/agendas and stuff like that. They're making a Pets 2013 agenda and she has to take the pictures and asked if Loki could model. So we went there (I also took my pet praying mantis) and she took some pictures. Wanted to share them, so here they are! These are the ones she send me this evening, there are more but I'll get them tomorrow. Loki got so exited he didn't want to keep still at first (he always wants to sniff everything out!) but he did a good job!

The pictures are copyrighted, so please don't use them.























































And one of my pet praying mantis


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Ack! So cute! Great pics!


----------



## SquiggyTheHedgie (Jul 26, 2011)

Fantastic pictures! They're so clear, and Loki is a gorgeous model!


----------



## abzx10r (Apr 18, 2012)

BUCKET PICTURE IS SO CUTE!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Loki is just fabulous! Every picture is gorgeous! His sweet little nose and mouth in the last picture are so ............adorable! I love his profile; how he is crouched in the one picture; and his innocent curiosity as he peeks over his blue bucket.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

What great pictures!! He's such a cutie! Thanks for sharing them!


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

I got three more today 




























And now I have to choose which one I want in a bigger size (for printing) this is gonna be a tough choice :lol:


----------



## sublunary (Jan 21, 2012)

They're all so cute! I especially love the bucket ones.

And the mantis is so cool. Are they friendly/ok with being handled?


----------



## stringmouse (Feb 3, 2012)

They're both beautiful animals. That last pic of Loki is the most adorable thing ever.


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

Okay, seriously. I think Loki is my second favorite hedgehog, ever. (The first is obvious, haha.) He is so gorgeous. Love love love. Every single one of these is stunning.


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

I'm in love with him too (of course), he's just too darn cute!  But he stole my heart real quick, I have to say.

And about the mantis, I got him when he was smaller and he is used to being handled. Was never aggressive I let him out in the room a lot so he can walk freely around on the plants. He likes to sit on my head as well.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Does anyone watch Dancing with the Stars? Well, little Loki far surpasses the supermodel, William Levy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Look at that adorable pink beep bop nose!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'M ADDICTED: MORE PICTURES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

